# LCD or Plasma



## JDP (Jan 30, 2007)

We are currently looking for a new 40-42 inch flat HD TV and my head is spinning from the slaes people. I looking for reccomndations on brands and any other issues you have run into.

Thanks,

JDP


----------



## TATTRAT (Jan 30, 2007)

I have a plasma, and love it. I think that LCD is also great, and it wont diminish over time. Also you can use them as you monitor, but that is where I would of prefered LCD as the screen won't etch because of static images.

Have you considered DLP? Not as sliming as the plasma or lcd, but the picture quality is amazing.


----------



## JDP (Jan 30, 2007)

What is DLP? When it comes to these things I'm completely ignorant.


----------



## YT2095 (Jan 30, 2007)

Liquid Crystal anyday (IMO).


----------



## JDP (Jan 30, 2007)

YT2095 said:
			
		

> Liquid Crystal anyday (IMO).


 
WHY?

JDP


----------



## YT2095 (Jan 30, 2007)

longevity and no phosphor burn or dulling out over time.


----------



## JDP (Jan 30, 2007)

I was told about potential pixel burn out. Is this a problem that occurs in one more than the other?

JDP


----------



## YT2095 (Jan 30, 2007)

you can`t get burn on LCD, you can on Any plasma though, some more readily than others, but it is an inherant problem with all of them for the time being.
I don`t have a list of makes/models that are better or worse than others, nor would I post it here if I had (Legal issues) but I`m sure it will be available on the net with the right Google search


----------



## omarsox (Jan 30, 2007)

Smallest in plasma is 42 in. accoding to consumer reports mag. with plasma,viewing angles are not a prob, with lcd, you may experience degrading quailty with viewing from an angle.--plasma are heavy,42 in. may weigh up to 100 lb. the lcd may way 50 lb.-- lcd is good for bright areas with its antireflective surface,more and more plasma are getting antireflective coatings.As far the the viewing angle I'm gonna ASSUME here,that its probably kinda like the newer laptops,whereas you can view your laptop from straight ahead,but from an angle you (and people near you)are not able to see the display somehow. It might not be so extreme with the tv though. I hope all that made sense. If not I'm sure somebody with REAL knowledge will come along and straightened my mess out


----------



## TATTRAT (Jan 30, 2007)

DLP is digital light processing. It has more ranges of colors and the crispness is unmatched. HERE is some info on the techinical side of DLP.

And HERE is an article describing why one is better then the other.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Jan 30, 2007)

There is (in the last year) a new technology out for plasmas where the screen will not 'burn in'. BUT I recommend LCD for the price. It will last 30,000 hours. Thats about 15 to 20 years for a NORMAL viewer. 
They are less expensive too. If I had the money, I would get it at the place I get ALL my tech from. Newegg.com - Buy Computer Parts, PC Components, Laptop Computers, Digital Cameras and more!
Great prices! And I have seen (going to trade shows) them all over. They are the Olevia brand. They look great!!


----------



## GB (Jan 30, 2007)

For the size that you are looking for you will pretty much only find LCD, not plasma.

I just bought a Sony 40 inch XBR2. It is most amazing set I have ever seen. All of the issues i have heard about with other LCD screens are not an issue with this one. The black level is fantastic and the viewing angle is 178 degrees.

This set has all the bells and whistles, but you pay for them. This was a very expensive TV, but I feel it was worth every penny.

Something you will want to pay attention to is what type of resolution you will be. 720p and 720i vs. 1080p and 1080i. Basically the higher the number the better and p is better than i. My TV is a 1080p. Nothing is broadcast in 1080p yet, but some day it will be and I will be ready.

I don't have time right now, but when I get home from work I can give you more info if you want.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Jan 30, 2007)

GB has an EXCELLENT TV!!!!!!
Here is the link to all the Sony 40 inchers: Newegg.com - Once You Know, You Newegg


Hope it helps


----------



## JDP (Jan 30, 2007)

Thanks everyone for you responses so far they are very helpful and I feel more comfortable taking advice from someone who actually has one then from the sales people who may be commision driven.

Keep the responses coming. Next I will be seeking computer questions.


JDP


----------



## suzyQ3 (Jan 30, 2007)

GB said:
			
		

> For the size that you are looking for you will pretty much only find LCD, not plasma.
> 
> I just bought a Sony 40 inch XBR2. It is most amazing set I have ever seen. All of the issues i have heard about with other LCD screens are not an issue with this one. The black level is fantastic and the viewing angle is 178 degrees.
> 
> ...


We just bought the Sony Bravia V (1080p) in a 40-inch. Your model, I believe, had a bezel that made it just an inch or two too large for our space. We also bought a Sony 32-inch for our bedroom. Expensive, yes, but an amazing change from our beloved old tube TVs. 

The December '06 issue of Consumer Reports has a nice side-by-side comparison of LCD, plasma, rear-projection, front projectors, and picture-tubes.  There were more "pluses" and fewer "lows" for the LCDs than for the other options, but as you mention, it depends upon the desired size.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Jan 30, 2007)

LCDs and plasmas are the governments doing. They read your brain waves!    Just kidding of course.


----------



## omarsox (Jan 30, 2007)

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> LCDs and plasmas are the governments doing. They read your brain waves!    Just kidding of course.



 BRAIN WAVES??
 My brain is not wavy! Since this is a food thingy,i've been told my  gravy is wavy        wow I REALLY am freekin nuts!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Jan 30, 2007)

> wow I REALLY am freekin nuts!


 
I see a logical pattern. Do squash seem to be CIA agents that look for more information?   Its happened.


----------



## Candocook (Jan 30, 2007)

We have a 42" plasma and are enjoying it. Costco had a very competitive price.


----------



## Brooksy (Jan 30, 2007)

I'm waiting for a while.
"
*IT'S being hailed by its developers as the next revolution in visual technology - a laser television that will make plasma screens obsolete.*
                              Soon-to-be-listed Australian company Arasor International and its US partner Novalux unveiled what they claimed to be the world's first laser television in Sydney today, with a pitch that it would be half the price, twice as good, and use a quarter of the electricity of conventional plasma and LCD TVs.
 Manufacturing company Arasor produces the unique optoelectronic chip central to the laser projection device being developed by Silicon Valley-based Novalux, which is being used by a number of television manufacturers.
 And displayed beside a conventional 50 inch plasma TV this afternoon, the Mitsubishi-built prototype does appear brighter and clearer than its “older” rival.
 With a worldwide launch date scheduled for Christmas 2007, under recognisable brands like Mitsubishi and Samsung, Novalux chief executive Jean-Michel Pelaprat is so bold as to predict the death of plasma.
 “If you look at any screen today, the colour content is roughly about 30-35 per cent of what the eye can see,” he said.
 “But for the very first time with a laser TV we'll be able to see 90 per cent of what the eye can see.
 “All of a sudden what you see is a lifelike image on display.”
 Combine that with energy efficiency, price advantage and the fact that the laser TVs will be half the weight and depth of plasma TVS, and Mr Pelaprat says “plasma is now something of the past”.
 Mr Pelaprat predicted LCD TVs would come to dominate the market below 40 inches, and laser television the market above that screen size, displacing plasma.
 The optoelectronic chip-laser technology won't be confined to TVs.
 The technology is also being trialled in mobile phones, where it will be used to project images onto any surface, and in home theatres and cinemas.
 The unveiling of the laser TV prototype was held on the eve of Arasor's public float on the Australian Stock Exchange next week."

Story from last October (2006).......


----------



## JDP (Jan 30, 2007)

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> LCDs and plasmas are the governments doing. They read your brain waves!  Just kidding of course.


 
Ok I pleaded ignorant to LCD,Plasma, DLR, rear Projection, 1080I or P, resolution and all that. It's common knowledge though if you wear your aluminum foil hat it blocks the goverments ability to get in and read your  thoughts. So lets get back to the task at hand and give me some edjamacation on this topic.  

JDP


----------



## TATTRAT (Jan 30, 2007)

I have read about that too. It will also lead to the break through of a true 3-D tv with in the next 5-10 years.

cool technology, but I am sure it will be VERY pricey to start, and taper off, as all gadgets do.


----------



## JDP (Jan 30, 2007)

G'day mate that is very interesting. I might have to put a few shrimps on the barbie and go into a holding patern myself.


----------



## Brooksy (Jan 30, 2007)

JDP said:
			
		

> G'day mate that is very interesting. I might have to put a few shrimps on the barbie and go into a holding patern myself.



ROTFLMAO 

No worries mate......

Not bothered with the wide screen stuff at the moment. We've got till 2012 to upgrade before the analog transmissions cease . There are better things to spend money on (IMHO) like beer and planes........ Wide screen is a real ripoff, we're satified with our 68cm 4:3 CRT which displays WS format at a decent size, DSTB etc etc.

BAH Humbug......


----------



## omarsox (Jan 30, 2007)

Brooksy said:
			
		

> ROTFLMAO
> 
> No worries mate......
> 
> ...



I thought all the networks had to comply buy '09


----------



## Brooksy (Jan 30, 2007)

omarsox said:
			
		

> I thought all the networks had to comply buy '09



Was next year, was 2009, now according to local retailer (pushing plasma) and friend, has been put back to '12 due of pressure by broadcasters who are dragging their heels installing transmitters in country areas. In our area we have ABC & ABC2 (inc HD for both), SBS (inc HD, TEN network. The others are really dragging their heels.

Apparently all must have digital Xmsns by 2009, analog signal off 2012.


----------



## JDP (Jan 30, 2007)

Brooksy,
Just did a few searches on the laser TV's and their price point is $1000 for the 50 inch TV for Christmas 2007. That will put me into a wait and see mode. The worst thing that can happen is the prices continue to drop on the others and I will have a newer TV, considering my CRT's ( I'm learning the jargon now) are still working fine. Which leaves more of my fun money for beer and fly fishing. Love your outlook on life.

JDP


----------



## suzyQ3 (Jan 30, 2007)

JDP said:
			
		

> Brooksy,
> Just did a few searches on the laser TV's and their price point is $1000 for the 50 inch TV for Christmas 2007. That will put me into a wait and see mode. The worst thing that can happen is the prices continue to drop on the others and I will have a newer TV, considering my CRT's ( I'm learning the jargon now) are still working fine. Which leaves more of my fun money for beer and fly fishing. Love your outlook on life.
> 
> JDP


I don't know about the government or anyone else, JDP, but I'm keeping track, and it appears that your desired size has grown from 40/42 inches to 50 inches just since this morning. If you keep that up, well, there's no telling, is there?


----------



## GB (Jan 30, 2007)

Here is a site that you may find helpful.


----------



## JDP (Jan 30, 2007)

suzyQ3 said:
			
		

> I don't know about the government or anyone else, JDP, but I'm keeping track, and it appears that your desired size has grown from 40/42 inches to 50 inches just since this morning. If you keep that up, well, there's no telling, is there?


 
SuzyQ there are a lot of size jokes that could be made that would probably shut down this thread so I won't make them. But in the spirit of another long going thread posted today " You're not the boss of me". 

Please look it up, there is no offense meant,

JDP


----------



## suzyQ3 (Jan 30, 2007)

_SuzyQ there are a lot of size jokes that could be made that would probably shut down this thread_

You don't say. Good thing none of them were on my mind when I posted my carefully worded comment.


----------



## Brooksy (Jan 30, 2007)

No worries JDP, love life, love my beer (homebrew).... 

Oh, and DSTB = Digital Set Top Box. Digital decoder for free to air transmissions.


----------



## suzyQ3 (Jan 31, 2007)

Today I received my March issue of Consumer Reports, and lo and behold, the cover story is "HD Made Easy," --  everything from choosing which type is best to installation do's and don'ts to whether to buy now or wait to how to negotiate the best deal.


----------

